# Bettasafe or Prime?



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello everybody! So I wanted to post a thread about water conditioner. If you had to choose either Bettasafe or Prime, which would you use and why? Thanks for reading and commenting. :-D


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I would recommend Seachem Prime. It requires only two drops per gallon, whereas Tetra Bettasafe requires 7 drops per gallon. So even if a same sized bottle of Prime were 3 times as expensive it would be cheaper to use. Plus it binds ammonia, nitrite and nitrate for 24 to 48 hours so it can be used daily to detoxify your tank water.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Prime i trust and only trust I see it work


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Does Prime do the exact same thing as Bettasafe?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Prime is way better then bettasafe


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Yes, it does the same, plus more, plus does it better.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

BettaSafe only conditions the water.

Prime conditions the water and also "lock" ammonia into a harmless molecule for 24-48 hours. Ammonia is the harmful chemical in water (why we do water changes!). If your tank is uncycled then you should also add 1-2 drops of Prime into your tank every day to help protect your fish.


----------



## elephantrattle (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I had a similar question.

So if I only have bettasafe at the moment (I do plan on buying Prime soon)—I have to do water changes more often to keep the aquarium within the acceptable ranges for ammonia?

Sorry, if I don't use the correct terminology yet.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I hate the smell of Prime and do not use it.

I have been using Easy-Life fluid filter medium — English for almost 3 years now and I love the stuff.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Prime all the way. Sure it doesn't smell the best but seeing as it binds ammonia and stuff as well as dechlorinates the water I love it. It's all I will use. I do have Tetra BettaSafe for emergencies such as I don't have prime handy as I forgot it somewhere or ran out and couldn't afford new stuff right away, but I'll use Prime primarily. (haha pun not intended)


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> but seeing as it binds ammonia and stuff


Only for 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## Rayce (Mar 6, 2020)

I use api stress coat water conditioner, its the best for the wellbeing of your fish by far. Prime is good but smelly, my water parameters test perfect so I don't care that it takes out Amonia, nitrates and nitrites. There's other ways of dealing with that. Usually conditioner specifically for Bettas have other things added to it that they like, green tea extract or Indian almond leaf. That's why it is more expensive.


----------

